# Ladies and Gentlemen: Your 2004-5 Luvabulls!



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls_0405.html


I really have no further comment, other than to post the link.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Ugh, our cheerleaders are consistently the worst. I don't get it. :no:

And we don't even have NFL cheerleaders to make up for it.... :sigh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks like they hired a bunch of strippers...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ha. I went to high school with this one:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/kenya_0405.html 

Ah, memories...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Looks like they hired a bunch of strippers...


Now THERE's an idea! A couple of stripper polls at center court...Contest winners on the floor with rolled up dollar bills...

That'd beat the same old trycycle races any day.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Ladies and Gentlemen: the 2004-5 Laker Girls!*

http://www.nba.com/lakers/dance/200203_lakergirls.html


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm kind of puzzled, Liz I think it is, graduated with high honors from UofI, and would like to have dinner with Jessica Simpson and Nick Lachey? Business Majors


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I'm kind of puzzled, Liz I think it is, graduated with high honors from UofI, and would like to have dinner with Jessica Simpson and Nick Lachey? Business Majors


Damn those U of I business majors!!

Oh wait, I'm one of 'em :banghead: 

Mary is hot btw.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

The bulls should be embarassed to have the cheer leaders they have. They have to be the worst in the league.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OT: can anyone recommend a good way to clean fresh throw-up off a computer keyboard?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Now THERE's an idea! A couple of stripper polls at center court...Contest winners on the floor with rolled up dollar bills...
> ...


The entertainment at Bulls games is TOP NOTCH. 

I went to a Cleveland game and was bored to death...it was like they didn't know how to handle the fact that there were fans in the building. 

I was at the game last year vs. Portland where Eddy Curry got blocked roughly 8399 times and was booed and they lost by at least 20...and it was STILL exciting thanks to the Bagel/donut race and the tricycle race and omg the inflatable Benny race...!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I'm kind of puzzled, Liz I think it is, graduated with high honors from UofI, and would like to have dinner with Jessica Simpson and Nick Lachey? Business Majors


I'm more puzzled by jnrjr's classmate Kenya, a fine looking woman who is a grad student at _The University of Chicago_ -- certainly a brainy woman -- who's love of The Dance led her to list among her favorite movies "Breakin 2: Electric Boogaloo"???

Good Grief!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll feel horrible if she reads this thread, but I can't keep the observation to myself: Sara B. looks like she used to be a man, man.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I'll feel horrible if she reads this thread, but I can't keep the observation to myself: Sara B. looks like she used to be a man, man.


All I see is John Kerry.

:jawdrop: 
:hurl:


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> OT: can anyone recommend a good way to clean fresh throw-up off a computer keyboard?


It better be throw-up...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> It better be throw-up...


You don't have to worry about me . . . I won a contest.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

> You don't have to worry about me . . . I won a contest.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Nicely done


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Who wants to start a "Fire the Luvabulls" club?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Now THERE's an idea! A couple of stripper polls at center court...Contest winners on the floor with rolled up dollar bills...
> ...



:ttiwwp: 


Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> Who wants to start a "Fire the Luvabulls" club?


They don't cheer the "right way."


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

They're not "Pax girls"


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can say unequivocally that I do not like the cut of these ladies' jibs. They look like they're a different species than the Laker Girls, for crying out loud.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

edit: check out the *Miami Heat Dancers*


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Who's in charge of picking the LuvaBulls? Are there bribes going on or something?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Ona*

I hear that Ona does not like to stay after dance practice to work on her dance moves.

This means instant dismissal from the Bulls cheerleading squad.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I can say unequivocally that I do not like the cut of these ladies' jibs. They look like they're a different species than the Laker Girls, for crying out loud.



Maybe this explains it?

http://www.sltrib.com/nationworld/ci_2434463


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sadly, the Luvabulls' 2nd unit could beat our first ;-)


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Somehow Jamal Crawford figures into all of this....:yes:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This one, Shanon, is my buddy's girlfriend. She graduated with me from DePaul this past spring...she was an incredible dancer for DePaul's dance team, and is a 4.0 student. Very nice too, probably the favorite of all my friends' girlfriends (and probably the hottest Luv-a-bulls IMO):

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/shanon_0405.html

I know you guys don't think many of them are hot, but I think they're picking more on dancing ability than on looks...though ideally they try to go for both.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Personally, I could not distinguish a "good" dancer from a "bad" one. However, I can distinguish a "hot" cheerleader from an "ugly" one. I wish their priorities were different.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Interloper</b>!
> Somehow Jamal Crawford figures into all of this....:yes:


In recent news John Paxson has traded 

Michelle Opperman










for 

Sarah B.










Paxson claimed that Michelle did not dance the right way, and had to much flash to her routine. He said he wants to bring in dancers that dance the right way.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

OMG none of them are SEXY 

the ugliest cheerleaders


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

All I know is I can get a few tickets from knowing one of their boyfriends.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Well I hope when they do their thing they strap it on for Coach Skiles 

Boom Shaka Laka


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> OMG none of them are SEXY
> 
> the ugliest cheerleaders


I agree that a few of them have got heads on them like beaten favourites after a bad day at the track .. but there is some talent there


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Julie is kinda cute. But yeah, the majority of them look like they got a beat down at some point in their lives. Not good.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

This one is a friend of my wife's cousin...

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/audrey_0405.html

They both attend the Univ of Iowa and teach dance together. Anyways, I've learned that Audrey is madly in love with Kirk Hinrich (no surprise, another Iowa boy), and one of her "goals" is to hook up with the studly elfin one.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> This one is a friend of my wife's cousin...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/audrey_0405.html
> ...


Looking at her grill she needs to lower her sights...like maybe benny the Bull..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

In all honesty, I think part of the problem is the photographer. He captioned forced, unflattering smiles and shot in harsh light. Perhaps some of these women are not exactly supermodels, but for most of them, a better photographer could have produced a better result.


BTW: has anyone noticed the fact that I've had a lot of comments about this thread, given that I started the thread saying that I had no further comment other than to post the link?

Talk about a flip-flopper.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking at her grill she needs to lower her sights...like maybe benny the Bull..


Looking at her bio.....

How does someone fall up stairs??????


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking at her bio.....
> ...


I don't know but that explains the nose.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

John Kerry, is that you!?! 

<img src=http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/sarab3_0405.jpg>


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

That does kinda look like John Kerry. Hilarious. 

What's more hilarious, though, is anyone who was at the draft party will know who I'm talking about, but Sara B. actually looks like Kramer's twin sister. :laugh: Not as much in that pic, since he doesn't wear makeup or "get his hair did" (except on special occasions), but in other pictures of her, like when she was chosen. It's actually almost uncanny how similar they look. That does NOT bode well for Miss B.'s looks!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I nominate Lizzy for a luvabull! she's better looking than most of those girls anyway...and I bet she can shake it when she is motivated.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> All I know is I can get a few tickets from knowing one of their boyfriends.


Yep, same here! :headbang: 

And I agree with Tom about the bad photography. Knowing Shanon, she is incredibly hot and her picture does not come close to doing her justice. I assume its the same with some of the others...except for (ehem) John Kerry.


----------



## notbeat (Jul 13, 2002)

I heard hot cheerleaders don't like to practice before the game, because they are showering, doing their hair, putting on make-up, etc.

Too much of a distraction to our young, impressionable rookies.

Enough of theese showboating cheerleaders you see at Lakers and Nuggets games.

I think this year's crop will be more no-nonsense, hard-nosed, bring your lunchpail (or two) to work type of gals.

Thanks Pax and Skiles, for molding the luvabulls into your image.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> What's more hilarious, though, is anyone who was at the draft party will know who I'm talking about, but Sara B. actually looks like Kramer's twin sister. :laugh: Not as much in that pic, since he doesn't wear makeup or "get his hair did" (except on special occasions), but in other pictures of her, like when she was chosen. It's actually almost uncanny how similar they look. That does NOT bode well for Miss B.'s looks!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

y'know, come to think of it...haven't seen Kramer around much lately...

...now, taking PC's observations into consideration...maybe, it all makes sense...  :angel:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I nominate Lizzy for a luvabull! she's better looking than most of those girls anyway...and I bet she can shake it when she is motivated.


With all due respect, I agree.


----------

